# Plow sub needed in Columbus OH



## Arboriculture (Nov 14, 2014)

Looking for plow sub for immediate opening in Columbus Ohio area. 8 hour route. Please email me @ [email protected] or call @ 740-607-4756.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Pm me a list of addresses with pricing


----------



## Arboriculture (Nov 14, 2014)

Flawless440;1936895 said:


> Pm me a list of addresses with pricing


It's $60 an hour.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

I guess that's all everybody needed to know.


----------

